# Bratwurst Fatty



## sauced (Jun 23, 2018)

Has anyone filled a fatty with bratwurst before? If so, what else did you add. I am thinking of adding Muenster cheese and pan fried pirogies.

Thanks


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 23, 2018)

Haven't tried brats yet.. The closest thing I have tried is a chili cheese dog fattie.. Your idea sounds like it would be awesome!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2018)

Can't say I have, but it does sound good. Maybe some sauerkraut and/or peppers and onions. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2018)

I do them with hot dogs, bacon, jalapenos, & Swiss cheese.
I don't see why a brat wouldn't be about the same as a hot dog.
I also split the hot dog down the middle twice so you have 4 lengthwise pieces.
It spreads out & rolls up easier.
Al


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 23, 2018)

sauced said:


> Has anyone filled a fatty with bratwurst before? If so, what else did you add. I am thinking of adding Muenster cheese and pan fried pirogies.
> 
> Thanks


Damn that sounds like a great combo. I haven’t eaten yet and now I’m hungry for this.

George


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 23, 2018)

Sounds like a great idea!!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2018)

I keep thinking pickled red cabbage and sliced apples .


----------



## sauced (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks Al....great idea about splitting them. No sauerkraut as there are some that don’t like it. Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## ritchierich (Jul 1, 2018)

You could cut the casings off the brats and roll it flat and then add your cheese and pirogies too.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 1, 2018)

I'd make sure the brats are good quality, not those pre cooked grease rolls you can buy.

Also I feel I should pull the trigger and do this too, what with being from Wisconsin and all!


----------



## sauced (Jul 1, 2018)

I have bratwurst that came from Germany.  Plan on slicing them length wise and pan fry. Cook pierogies and pan fry as well. Mustard on the side.


----------



## sauced (Jul 19, 2018)

This fattie did not go over as well as I thought it would. Maybe some sauerkraut added to the filling would have helped, but there were several guests who don't like it. Back to the drawing board on this one.
Also made a fattie with a smoked macaroni and cheese filling....they devoured it!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 19, 2018)

sauced said:


> This fattie did not go over as well as I thought it would. Maybe some sauerkraut added to the filling would have helped, but there were several guests who don't like it. Back to the drawing board on this one.
> Also made a fattie with a smoked macaroni and cheese filling....they devoured it!!


Curious what went wrong? Filling to mushy or? I'm about to do one tommorrow..or saturday.


----------



## sauced (Jul 19, 2018)

Don't think there was enough bratwurst in middle. The pierogies pretty much flattened out, hard to tell what they were. Again, no mustard or sauerkraut in middle which I think would have really helped. Tasted like it was missing something. Had several guests that don't like mustard and sauerkraut.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 19, 2018)

sauced said:


> Don't think there was enough bratwurst in middle. The pierogies pretty much flattened out, hard to tell what they were. Again, no mustard or sauerkraut in middle which I think would have really helped. Tasted like it was missing something. Had several guests that don't like mustard and sauerkraut.


Hrm. Well, it's all an experiment !


----------

